# HELP!!! Still having diarrhea issues!!



## NCShepMom (Nov 6, 2011)

Last week my 5 month old puppy started having diarrhea after we started gradually switching foods....not sure if this was the cause or just a coinsidence. But we are on day 8 and he is still having very loose, sometimes watery stools. I took him to the vet, they ran tests and couldn't find a problem. They put him on an anti-diarrhea med, antibiotics, probiotics and a wormer. They also wanted me to start a Rx food but it was awful (corn, wheat, soy etc.) so I started the brown rice, pumpkin and boiled chicken instead. 

His stools did get better but they were not normal by any means. He is off the anti-diarrhea meds and I started gradually adding some kibble to his diet and it seems to be getting worse again. The frequency isn't as bad as it was, but the consistency is not good. 

What do I do? Should I withold food again? He is loosing weight and I don't want to keep starving him. Should I go back to just Chicken and Rice? How much for a 50lb dog? Also There is a lot of rice in his poops.....it looks like he is not digesting it at all. Should I switch to white rice instead? Should I try a different protein? His previous kibble was Lamb based, maybe the chicken is upsetting his tummy?

I just want to know what is going on with my poor pup...we have been feeding the same food up until the gradual switch and he has never had a problem. Should I try a new kibble to switch him to if we ever get the diarrhea to stop? 

WHAT DO I DO???


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

For someone with an IBS type thing, lots of indigestible fiber can be a problem.

What kibble are you feeding? Has the dog been on a 10day course of safeguard or metronidazole? Has he been treated for coccidia (even if not shedding at the time of a stool sample?)

What "anti diarrhea" medication were you using?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

You are not going to like my answer but I would put him on the prescription diet. His system needs a break from all the diarrhea and you need to find out what is causing his diarrhea.

The prescription diet isn't going to harm him and he won't have to be on it forever. We have always had good luck with Eukanuba Low Residue.

For a puppy this young I wouldn't be messing around with home cooked if the diet isn't balanced for long. 

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## NCShepMom (Nov 6, 2011)

We were feeding Premium Edge LBP prior to this. Used it since he was 6 weeks old and he has always had nice firm stools up until now.

The Rxs the Dr. gave us were...
Pancur (wormer)
Metronidazole (antibiotic)
FortiFlora (probiotic)
Loperamide (anti-diarrhea)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Loperamide is a problem long term. It paralyzes the gut so it can't move.
It's far better to treat the underlying cause of diarrhea.

Panacur and Metronidazole will do that, depending on the cause.
His gut has taken a beating though - you'll need to do a minimum of 10 days of meds to get things straightened out hopefully.

If you can work out a dosage, I'd actually recommend treating with either Safeguard/fenbendazole and/or Tylan (which can also help with giardia). You'd need to do 10 days minimum of those 2 things. If you can do both, that'd be best.

If he's not been on ALBON/sulfademethoxine then I'd sure ask about that as well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Also think about switching food to Natural Balance until you can get things sorted out. Duck/potato might be good or else venison/sweet potato.


----------



## NCShepMom (Nov 6, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> You are not going to like my answer but I would put him on the prescription diet. His system needs a break from all the diarrhea and you need to find out what is causing his diarrhea.
> 
> The prescription diet isn't going to harm him and he won't have to be on it forever. We have always had good luck with Eukanuba Low Residue.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you....I had my husband stop at the Vet and pick up a bag of food. At this point I am willing to try anything to get him to stop pooping and be able to eat!!


----------



## NCShepMom (Nov 6, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Loperamide is a problem long term. It paralyzes the gut so it can't move.
> It's far better to treat the underlying cause of diarrhea.
> 
> Panacur and Metronidazole will do that, depending on the cause.
> ...


Thanks for the info!

Do you think it could possibly be his pancreas that is the problem? I was just looking up EPI and wondering if I should have him checked for that as well.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd go for California Natural over Natural Balance if you can find it. Though just wondering, since you said he had firm stools on it, why did you take him off the Premium Edge? Was it causing him any other problems?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

NCShepMom said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Do you think it could possibly be his pancreas that is the problem? I was just looking up EPI and wondering if I should have him checked for that as well.


Well the NB may help with that too, as it's very limited ingredients and easily digestible. 
Only tests can tell if he's got EPI or not.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I had battled diarrhea on and off for a good amount of months. 

I ended up trying the IAMs low residue and had good success with it. After a month of solid stool, I slowly transitioned her to Proplan Sensitive Stomach and Skin. She's also doing well on that although her stool is probably consistently between 60-80% (100% being rock solid). 

PP still isn't the best food, so I'm currently giving CN a try...will start to transition her over the next 2 weeks and see the results.


----------

